# Thunder...show 'em how it's done!



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob, you try and hold up your end of the deal too 

Fingers and paws crossed for you and Thunder tomorrow. (the comp is Saturday right?)

I know you are no stranger to competition and pressure but I really want you guys to slay this Sch thingy  

Giv'er!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Jennifer! I'm a big believer that competion is a great charater builder. Problem is, my wife says I'm to much of a character already.  
If I ef up tomorrow it will be because I didn't prepare enough for it. I don't often go into any competition thinking I'm just not where I want to be but...hell.......I'm old! I gotta get this outta the way! :lol: :lol: 
Thinking about the WDA Regionals in N Illinois next November. 
I WILL be ready for that one! ;-) 

ps
Yesterdays great tracking practice went down the tub with todays! :lol:  :lol:  ](*,) ](*,) 
I'm to old to enjoy the anxiety of competition the way I do!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope you and Thunder are hittin' everyone of those footsteps!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

WHat's the story? I'm hoping good things for you guys too, Bob.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

81/94/89
Not my best scores, not my worst scores but I got it!!!
The competative side of me is still gritting my teeth because of no "High" in anything for the first time in his I, II or III. 
The realist in me says !!!PHEW!!! It's done!
I know what I need to do in order to compete beyond club level.
Thunder's tracking;
Missed an article. Never before so who knows why. His corners sucked but he worked them out.
Never missed a single footstep in the whole track.(other then ******* corners. 
Nice comment from the judge, Mike West;
"If you can get the articles right (not a problem) and the SAR training, air scent work out of his head on the corners you would have a V rated tracking dog. It wouldn't suprise me to see this dog with a 100 pt track." 
Almost makes me wanna do more FST.  :lol: :lol:
Obedience;
Forging, crowding, mouthing on the dumbell. "Otherwise presented an excellent pic."
Thunder was in super high drive today. I'll settle for what I got.
Protection;
When our 360 lb, power lifting TD locks up, the dog has no doubt that I'm going to call "out". The trial helper was not a really big guy and for the first time Thunder required a second out command on two different reattacks. He commenced to try and push the guy around a bit throught the routine. :roll:
Not nice for a sport dog. :grin:
Over all I'm happy to be one of the first two dogs, along with Lynsey and Aridan that have earned a HOT III in our club.
I'll let Lynsey brag about her own dog. Them two little brats kicked my ass!! :lol: :lol: :wink:
Our one and only WG showline dog in the club took High in Protection. Kate (handler) and Mike (dog) did a nice job in earning their II.
All in all
6 new BHs - 4 from our club, 2 from outside
1 new SchII - club member
2 Sch IIIs - club members
Our club web site will probably be updated in a few days.
www.rwdc.org


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Yaaaahooooo=D> 

I know nothing much about Sch, but I know that you work hard and a little differently than most training in the sport. I am sure it is super nice to see the training pay off!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow!!! Congratulations Bob!!! Sounds like a great day for the club overall.

Terrasitaa


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Yaaaahooooo=D>
> 
> I know nothing much about Sch, but I know that you work hard and a little differently than most training in the sport. I am sure it is super nice to see the training pay off!


 
Thanks Jennifer!
Two HOT IIIs and one HOT II. 
There will always be doubters but we do feel this added some validity to the methods we use. Still nothing more then a choice though! When done correctly there are many good ways to train. ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Terrasita! Definately a good day!      
Still not crazy about FST though! Maybe just a bit more willing to put some effort in it. :lol: ;-)


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeahhhh, you and FST and me and AKC herding. We're to pig headed to give it up before we master it. I was trying to follow the tracking thread on how the track layer can affect the corners. So was that the variable this time or did Thunder just revert to real work, which is my nemisis in herding as well.

Terrasita


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations Bob and Thunder! =D> 



Bob Scott said:


> There will always be doubters but we do feel this added some validity to the methods we use.


Agreed. And congratulations to all the members of your club!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job Bob and Thunder!!!


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Well done!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

WOW!!!! Way to go Big B & Big T!!!!!!\\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations Bob and Thunder!! Y'all have a great club, congrats to all=D> =D> =D>


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

congrats to all who titled--one day i hope to be on the list!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats Bob and Thunder!! =D>


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> ... Not my best scores, not my worst scores but I got it!!! .... Over all I'm happy to be one of the first two dogs, along with Lynsey and Aridan that have earned a HOT III in our club. ...


Wow, Bob! That's WONDERFUL!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Terrasita, 
The track layer did a nice job on all the tracks. 
The judge commented on how the wind was really whipping around and changing direction at the sod farm so I would say Thunder reverted to using "his" way of finding the corners. :lol: 
Of course common sense and brains wont win points in FST. 
:-o Did I say that with my outloud voice? 8-[


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** a score Bob, you got the three, and you did it without using compulsion. LOL

Thats great! ! ! !


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I am really happy for you guys too, Bob!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Fantastic job to all that did and didn't pass. You gave it your all and had tons of fun. There's always the next trial where you can get BETTER scores or get a passing one. Working hard pays off. 

Congrats again..........


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Bob!! \\/


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Thanks Jennifer!
> Two HOT IIIs and one HOT II.
> There will always be doubters but we do feel this added some validity to the methods we use. Still nothing more then a choice though! When done correctly there are many good ways to train. ;-)


Congrats on good work and good training.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Great job! I think you guys are proving quite well that SchH can be done without compulsion, Bob!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

congratulations Bob and Thunder!!!! Great job.

(and from one sar person to a former one--those corners dont really count anyway............)


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> congratulations Bob and Thunder!!!! Great job.
> 
> (and from one sar person to a former one--those corners dont really count anyway............)


I'll second that....

Nicely done Bob and Thunder!


----------

